# Benelli Nova Price



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

There is a guy selling a new nova how much are they going for. I think it is a black one. Who much are the camo ones going for also.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

New novas in the stores are 299(final prices is like 324 i think). camo are 369


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

new I think they're 350 - 425, depending on if its camo or black, barrel length, accessories, etc.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Locally, around $300 for the black and $350 for the camo. I almost bought a Nova but I found a nice Mossbert 500 Turkey gun(camo,ported, 24" bbl,) for $225 so I got it instead.


----------



## WisconsinWaterfowler (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine is a Benelli Nova 12ga. Pump Max 4-HD camo with 28in barrel for $360


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Has anyone shot a 26'' and a 28'' barrel on a nova?? If so did you notice a big difference. And would it matter if you had a 26" with a pattern master?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

nope I'ts all in the choke


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

up here in canada, benellis are over 2000$ its carazy how much down there.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

2000 for a nova or an SBE? Or a custom gun?


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

customs get in 2 the 4000s and novas are only 2500$ and 3000 for an sbe


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

I just picked up a new nova in black for $249 at Home of Economy on clearance. Cabelas had them on sale for $329 in camo last week.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

They are a good gun. But they do make a lot of noise (rattle).


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

The new Nova and Supernova doesn't rattle like the first ones did.


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

The rattle on the Nova can be fixed with an allen wrench. 2 screws on the outside of the pump handle.


----------

